# Welcome! Important Info Inside-Please Read



## LoriR

The Moderating Team would like to extend a warm welcome to all of you! We are glad to have you join us. We hope the following information will be helpful to both new and veteran posters.

* Please be sure you understand the DIS Boards Guidelines:

* No games with a rating higher than PG-13 will be permitted topics


*DISboards.com Guidelines*​

The forums are a part of Pete Werner's Unofficial Online Guide to Disney World (http://www.wdwinfo.com), also known as "The DIS". The site is owned and operated by Werner Technologies, Inc., and has no affiliations with the Walt Disney Company or any of its subsidiaries.

The DIS is designed is to give Disney fans a place to share their experiences with each other. We welcome visitors of all ages and it is our number one goal to keep the DIS friendly, fun and informative. With this in mind, we have created guidelines that will keep the DIS a site that anyone can enjoy whether they're a child or "child at heart."



The following guidelines/rules are in effect for our message boards:

1.  *FOR SALE:* For sale ads are strictly prohibited on any of the DISboards.  Anyone posting such ads will have their post deleted. This same policy applies to links to your ebay/auction listings . "For sale" posts includes requests for donations (see below).  In addition, "Vote for me" posts are not permitted on the DIS. This includes requests for support in an online contest, sweepstakes, lottery or other event designed to yield personal gain.  

2.  *NO PROFANITY: *Simply put, don't use swear words and don't post or link to suggestive or inappropriate photos. The boards are equipped with censoring software. If you try to use a profanity, it will be filtered and appear as all asterisks. Please don't get creative in an attempt to bypass the filters. This is considered the same as using the word itself and will result in an infraction. If you post or link to pornography, you'll be banned from our site. 

3. *POSTS REQUESTING "DONATIONS":  *From time to time our members ask to post information about a fund raiser or other support event for charity. If you are participating in or wish to promote a charitable event, please email the webmaster at webmaster@wdwinfo.com for permission first.  We only allow posts that are in support of registered non-profit organizations and donations must be made directly to the organization in question via the internet.  No requests for cash, money orders, checks or items to an individual, or personal address will be permitted.  All such requests must be approved by the webmaster PRIOR to being posted.  We're sorry, but requests for school/sports fund raisers are not permitted.

4.  *NO FIGHTING/SARCASM:* While we'd like to think that a Disney fan site is always lighthearted, there are times when there are disagreements. Let's face it, there are certain topics that can transform any of us into a raging "Donald Duck." When you sense this is happening, we ask that you step away from the discussion before it escalates into a fight. Just like Mom always said about fighting, we don't care who started the argument and we don't want it on the DIS. (Okay, she didn't say the part about the DIS, but you know what we mean.) No attacking others and no sarcasm please. Either will result in an infraction

5.  *POLITICS/RELIGION:*  Because of the large number of complaints of personal attacks related to these subjects and inability for many people to keep a civilized conversation when discussing these hot-button topics, politics and religion will no longer be appropriate topics on our forums. Political or religion based posts or threads will be removed, and repeated violations of this rule can result in an infraction.    

6. * NO PERSONAL MESSAGES:* The types of posts that we like to see on the DIS are those that everyone can participate in and benefit from. When a post is intended for an individual, it creates a problem and can be very awkward for both the person you're publicly contacting as well as others. Did you know that you can easily get in touch with almost anyone via the DIS Private Message system? Simply click on the name of the person and you should see a link for sending them a private message and/or email. If you come across a situation where the person has blocked these options, sorry you still can't use the boards to get in touch.

7.*  ADVERTISING: *The advertisers/sponsors who you see on the DIS are carefully chosen. While we welcome discussion of them as well as other businesses that you have information or questions about, if its determined that you are using the DIS to promote a commercial venture, you will lose your posting privileges. This includes choosing a username/signature that refers to your business. In addition, links to the company's website will be blocked. Also note that we do not want the boards to be used for solicitations or for requesting referrals. Requests for advertising can be directed to webmaster@wdwinfo.com for consideration.

8. *STAYING ON TOPIC: *Each of the DIS boards focuses on a specific topic.  Please look the choices over before posting on the wrong board. For instance, you don't want to ask about park hours on the Restaurants Board or tell everyone about your stay at the Caribbean Beach Resort on the Disney Cruise Line Board. It makes it easier for everyone to find what they're looking for when the boards stay on topic. 

9. *MODERATORS:*  The DIS has a wonderful group of Moderators who have volunteered to assist our visitors and monitor the boards. Part of their responsibilities is ensuring that our guidelines are followed which may require that a thread is edited, deleted, closed or moved. If these decisions impact you, we ask that you respect them. Should you have any questions, please direct them to admin@wdwinfo.com. Any discussion about a Moderating decision that takes place on the boards could result in an infraction.

10. *LINKS TO OTHER SITES:*  You are welcome to link to your web site on our boards provided that a) you are not promoting a commercial service or for-profit venture, b) you don't post primarily to promote your site and c) that you place one of these images on the home page of your web site. Before posting a link to another site, we ask that you please first check to see if the same information is available on www.wdwinfo.com. 

11. *DISCOUNT CODES: * As mentioned above, the DIS is all about planning a Disney vacation. On occasion, Disney does release discounts which usually can be obtained via a code. This information will be available in our Discounts section. However, Disney also sends mailings to specific individuals/target groups which contain a discount that can only be obtained with a PIN (personal identification number.) If you receive one of these offers, please do not share your PIN/Code on the DIS for others to use. We respect the fact that these offers are not for the general public and will remove any posts that include this information. Understand that this action is for your protection. For example, say you use Mrs. Smith's code. When you check in and are asked to produce proof that you are Mrs. Smith and cannot do so, you will be charged the full rate. 

12. *SIGNATURES: * 
Your signature will be limited in length. Our forum software will do this automatically and anything over the allowed length will be cut off 
You will be limited to a total of 25 images and "smilies" The forum software will handle this automatically 
All content and links must meet DIS board posting guidelines. Signatures have the same content rules as any post on the boards 
We reserve the right to remove or modify signatures that cause issues with the boards or slow page loading. Please make sure any images in your signature are hosted on a reliable site. Any signature that contains malicious or harmful code will be removed immediately and the poster
sanctioned.

If you have any questions or need help please visit our Tech Support Board


13. *INFRACTIONS:* The DIS guidelines are an important part in keeping the site family friendly. While the majority of our visitors abide by our rules, there are times when problems develop. In order to handle these issues consistently and fairly, we have developed an infraction system. 

As you can see, the infractions have different point values. The majority of offenses will result in a warning via private message accompanied by infraction points which will expire according to schedule. Providing that you do not accumulate more points during that time, no further action should be needed. The more serious violations will result in additional penalties or an immediate banning. 

If you do incur an infraction, you will be notified.  If you wish to question or appeal this decision, please keep in mind that your correspondence is subject to the same regulations. At anytime you may contact the board administration at admin@wdwinfo.com. 

There may be times where a situation develops that is not covered in our infraction system. For those cases we reserve the right to take whatever action is needed in order to ensure that our guidelines are followed. 


*Title -------------------------------Points ------------------------Expires 
Argumentative Sarcastic Posts ...... 10 ................................... 15 Day(s) 
Signature Rule Violation ................ 20 ................................... 15 Day(s) 
Minor Personal Attack ................... 20 ................................... 15 Day(s) 
Inappropriate Link ........................ 30 ................................... 30 Day(s) 
Filter Violation ............................. 30 .................................... 30 Day(s) 
Restarting a closed thread ............ 30 .................................... 30 Day(s) 
Major Personal Attack ................... 40 .................................... 30 Day(s) 
Attack on a moderator .................. 60 .................................... 30 Day(s) 
Registered to Spam ..................... 100 .................................... Never 
Posting Pornography ................... 100 .................................... Never 
Posting under another user name 
while banned .............................. 100 .................................... Never 


Quote:
Penalties: 
*40 points - Unable to send private messages and cannot have a signature until the points expire 
*60 points - 10 day ban 
*80 points - 1 month ban 
*100 points - Permanent ban  *

_We do not believe in censorship, and open discussions about various issues is encouraged. When participating in a thread, we ask that everyone be treated with respect and that our guidelines be followed . If we find that an individual is disruptive and is unable to follow our rules, he/she will be barred from participating on our site. _
If you have questions or issues regarding this, please feel free to direct them to the webmaster at webmaster@wdwinfo.com
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Following these simple, but very important guidelines will help ensure our boards maintain a friendly and fun atmosphere for all to enjoy. 

If you see a post breaking board guidelines, please use the report post to moderator button so that we can take a look at it. The report post to moderator button is a red outlined triangle underneath the posters user name. The Moderating Team and/or the Webmasters will make all decisions on these reports.

Please feel free to contact us if you have any questions.

Now lets go have some fun!


----------

